# "Classic Threads" section.....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys

One for discussion here. I'm sure I recall this being done on other BBS / forums in the past, but don't actually recall where or why....

But how about creating an archive of user nominated "classic" threads. Nominated on the basis of humour, argument, longevity or whatever. I'm not thinking a repository for information, but just somewhere to store for easy viewing, some of the "historic" threads that this forum seems good at producing........

Yay or nay?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Yay..............nice idea Tim [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Interesting idea !

The only way I can think of it with the configuration is to 
a) move the thread to a seperate "classic thread" board
b) have a sticky thread with links to the classic thread.

a) has problems because when searching for a old thread you may not remember to search through the "Classic thread" board. We would also end up with a board containing threads form all the boads; threads form flame mixed with off-topic, mixed with ******** :-/

b) means having a perminant sticky thread.

Ok, assuming we can sort out a way to store or link to the classic thread... ideas on how a thread would get nominated and voted for ??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

not ANOTHER board!!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> not ANOTHER board!!! Â


Yeah, I know where yer coming from, but on the other hand this forum has relatively few compared to some. :-/

There have been some great threads which would be worth re-visiting for a laugh. For example the "I quit" ones are very amusing , whilst the "Will the Footsie fall below 4,000" was a hoot.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Although it *is* another physical board, its not another "board" if you know what I mean..... because it'll only contain stuff "moved" from other places..... and I'd see it more as an archive, or a place to reopen old debates easily without trying to quote or crosslink to an old thread....

As for nominations, I guess there really isn't a way - but if enough people say "move it" then I guess thats a good start.

I certainly don't see it as a place to keep personal flames to the forefront or anything like that. But there are times on this board where classics have evolved, and it'd be nice to keep 'em readily available


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What if the thread was in the flame room? Are we gonna have a classics threads forum and a classic 18+ threads forum?

TBH I don't think it's required :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> What if the thread was in the flame room? Are we gonna have a classics threads forum and a classic 18+ threads forum?


Just have the one classics thread forum with a warning on it like the flame room


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cant see the point myself, just use the search button.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Great idea. I was actually going to suggest this myself (honest). Some threads have been truly fantastic, and it's not easy to search them out by using the search option.

There could be a "most read thread" and a "longest thread" and various other permutations on this board perhaps?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't you think I am popular enough? 

This room will be full of my threads so it won't be nice for the rest of you chaps!  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Very good idea IMHO. There have been some very funny (and serious) threads on here Â 

Rael


> One other thing and I did use to mention this last year when I was still actively posting here, this site is very negative. My TT ownership enjoyment was marred whenl I discovered this site and came across all the moaning. Also, there is a hard core of contributers on this site who think they rule its contents, who are very blinkered and can spoil the purpose of such a medium. Â


Agree with the sentiment. Rael has just posted this on another thread. How would you define classic threads? Yes there is a certain amount of negativity on here, but overall, it didn't spoil my experience. It's far better than over-censored forums.



> Don't you think I am popular enough?
> 
> This room will be full of my threads so it won't be nice for the rest of you chaps!


Nick, there is no doubt some of your post's will feature in the top 20 classic threads!


----------

